# Print quality HP DeskJet600 + CUPS

## acoromi

Hi everyone.

I know that my DeskJet 600 has three printing quality modes (draft, normal, and presentation). In Windows I always use the draft mode, because it's the fastest and uses less ink.

But in CUPS, using the administrative HTML tool, I don't find this option. Do You know where this option is?

Many thanks in advance.

----------

## needlern1

I have a hp psc 950. I just took a run through all of the printing opportunities that I usually use ( printing from kmail, mozilla/galeon/konqueror browsers) and the only options I have, in respect to your question, is greyscale or color. Like you, when I plug it into a w2k box, I have those three options. I also have cups as my print driver. HTH, Bill.

----------

## biroed

If you are using kde, you can use the printing manager.

There you can change the quality, hue, saturation, gamma and so on.

----------

## acoromi

 *biroed wrote:*   

> If you are using kde, you can use the printing manager.
> 
> There you can change the quality, hue, saturation, gamma and so on.

 

I'm not using KDE. I'm usign fluxbox.

Any ideas?

Thanks anyway

----------

## santi___

If you have a HP printer, the best thing you can do is emerge hpijs. Then follow the instructions to download the driver for your printer. With those drivers you'll get better quality and you have the option to choose normal or draft mode.

Bye.

----------

## acoromi

Many thanks. I'll try it, sure   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

I've also found it in the printing how-to. Thanks anyway.

----------

## acoromi

 *santi___ wrote:*   

> ...and you have the option to choose normal or draft mode.
> 
> Bye.

 

Well. Finally, CUPS + hpijs are installed. Now I can choose the draft quality from the administrative page of CUPS Web interface (localhost:631), but the printer prints ALWAYS in presentation mode, spending a lot of ink. I've tried this on Mandrake 9, and it don't work too.

...mmmmh What should I do to get the draft quality work? Nobody has a DeskJet 600 like me? It should be somebody, shouldn't?

Help, please.

Thanks.

----------

## tokugawa

Hello, i have hp600 too

Go to

http://www.linuxprinting.org/execution.cgi?driver=hpijs&printer=64576&.submit=Show+execution+details

I have checked

 *Quote:*   

> gs -q -dBATCH -dPARANOIDSAFER -dQUIET -dNOPAUSE -sDEVICE=ijs -sIjsServer=hpijs -dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=595 -dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=842 -sDeviceManufacturer="HEWLETT-PACKARD" -sDeviceModel="DESKJET 600" -r300x300 -sIjsParams="Quality:Quality=1,Quality:ColorMode=0,Quality:MediaType=0,Quality:PenSet=2" -sOutputFile="/dev/lp0"

 

answer was

```
unable to set Quality=1, ColorMode=0, MediaType=0, err=-1

following will be used Quality=0, ColorMode=0, MediaType=0

```

Soo.... hpijs CAN'T use Quality=1 (Draft) for hp600 and use normal mode....I was frustrated.

Hmm 660 is similar to 600. And guess what.... IT WORKS.... my hp600 prints in draft mode if i set DeviceModel="DESKJET 660"

The final printing line for my.ps (A4 Paper) is

```
gs -q -dBATCH -dPARANOIDSAFER -dIjsUseOutputFD -dQUIET -dNOPAUSE -sDEVICE=ijs -sIjsServer=hpijs -dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=595 -dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=842 -sDeviceManufacturer="HEWLETT-PACKARD" -sDeviceModel="DESKJET 660" -r300x300 -sIjsParams="Quality:Quality=1,Quality:ColorMode=0,Quality:MediaType=0,Quality:PenSet=2" -sOutputFile="/dev/lp0" my.ps
```

This is Draft 300dpi Grayscale.

I'm not using cups in this example (I don't have tested this with it yet). But I suppose CUPS will work fine if we use 660 PPD file..

I hope that helps

P.S. Thanks for asking, without you I'll be printed in Draft mode witch wasn't Draft  :Smile: )))

--

Tokugawa

----------

## acoromi

mmm.. it looks promising!

I'll try it with CUPS + HPIJS ASAP and i will post how it works.

Thanks.

----------

